# Trolling motor battery



## cableguychris (Dec 16, 2014)

looking for suggestions for a good trolling motor battery that won't back the bank. any input would be appreciated


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 17, 2014)

What ever battery you purchase, just make sure you get a battery tender type 
charger to keep it fully charged and ready to go...
I have 2 marine batteries i use in my camper for lights and fans and neglected
to do the above and now have problems with one battery that will not maintain a a charge ...


----------



## GIII (Dec 17, 2014)

The Deep Cycle Batteries from WalMart have been good For us. They are made by Johnson Controls which makes about 60% of all the batteries sold in the U.S.


----------



## tbrown913 (Jan 28, 2015)

i did a lot of research last year when i was getting one for my boat.  the important thing is the reserve minutes, the more the better.

THe hightest that i could find for a working mans price range is the biggest deep cycle at Tractor Supply, which I have and love, or, the Duracell deep cycle sold at Sams club. 

with a minn kota maxxim 55 pound thrust i can fish for 6 hours on an electric only lake in my 14 ft jon boat and still have over 25% battery life.


----------



## markland (Apr 1, 2015)

Maxx batteries from Walmart is all I have been running for several years now and even got 7 years out of 1 but typically can get 4-5 years with no issues.  As others said battery tenders or on-board chargers will greatly extend the life of a battery.


----------



## Mistrfish (Apr 1, 2015)

I just replaced a Duralast that died after 7 years. Cant remember if it was Auto Zone Or Advanced though


----------

